

Show HN: I wrote a utility for reading Xbox 360 HDDs - landr0id
https://github.com/landr0id/Up

======
farhanpatel
It's great.I'm not in the Xbox scene anymore but there is a huge lack in
Xbox360 software that is not Windows only.

A lot of the use of tools like this comes from users who have "jailbroken"
their console and can freely move games on and off the hdd. As most things are
signed to the console or profile.

Out of curiosity what prompted you to make this? Was it just about learning QT
or did you feel there was a need for multiplatform FATX explorer?

~~~
landr0id
A little bit of both. I'm not sure if you saw my previous comment, but I was
also the developer of Party Buffalo [1], which is Windows-only and C#. I
wanted to learn a little bit more C++ and Qt. The project was a great C#
learning experience for me when I was 13 and wrote Party Buffalo because I had
to develop my own I/O classes, and it involved a lot of different concepts.
Plus, there has never been a multiplatform FATX explorer.

[1] <http://clkxu5.com/about-party-buffalo/>

------
lscott3
+1 looks legit.

~~~
landr0id
Hey thanks! When I was about 13 I started working on a similar app in C# [1]
which was REALLY popular, but the code base was sloppy and I didn't really
know what I was doing. I made this utility because there is currently no
cross-platform solution, and since it's written in C++/Qt, it will work on
most platforms.

<http://clkxu5.com/about-party-buffalo/>

~~~
lscott3
Man that link looks so suspicious! lol. At 13 though?! wow! thats pretty
impressive.

~~~
landr0id
Yep! Thank you. It's also a neglected blog which got a lot of spam, so it
doesn't shock me that someone would say that.

